# New P99 Convert



## cdsdss (Jan 10, 2007)

This evening I went to range with a buddy of mine, and we brought along our off-duty guns. He brought a Glock 23 and I brought my Walther P99AS. After a little while hammering away at the targets, he asked if he could use the P99. I'd been talking it up to him ever since I bought it last year and he was anxious to see what all the fuss was about.

Well, it only took two mags to get him gesturing wildly at the gun. "This thing is amazing!" he exclaimed over the sound of the shotgun in the next booth. "I've never shot that accurately and the trigger...whoa! That's _smooth!_ Smoothest trigger I ever fired."

Afterwards we talked awhile about it and he was surprised at how inexpensive they were. Now he's considering selling his Glock and buying a P99.

I'd like to take credit, but that has to go to the gun. Excellence sells itself.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I hooked a guy I met on Glocktalk - he lives here in my town. He liked it so much, I told him about a used one I saw on The High Road. He met the guy and bought it the next week after I sent him the link. He since got rid of his Glock. And, he did get rid of/is getting rid of a Kimber 1911. he shoots the P99 better than he does the Kimber.

I know when I bought my SW99 in 2005 (at the time, I couldn't find an actual Walther). I outshot a $1200 1911 I had bought a month later. And, I only paid $439 for that SW99 new 

It is an awesome gun


----------

